# σέρνει / έχει κρεμάσει / έχει απλώσει / έχει λυμένο το ζωνάρι του για καβγά = he is trailing his coat, spoiling for a fight



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

_*σέρνει το ζωνάρι του για καβγά 
έχει κρεμάσει το ζωνάρι του για καβγά 
έχει απλώσει το ζωνάρι του για καβγά 
έχει λυμένο το ζωνάρι του για καβγά *_

Εκφράσεις με παρεμφερή σημασία:
_έχει όρεξη για καβγά
πάει γυρεύοντας για καβγά
ξύνει τα νύχια του για καβγά_

Γράφει ο Σαραντάκος στο _Αλφαβητάρι των ιδιωματικών εκφράσεων_:
*κρεμάω / απλώνω / έχω λυμένο το ζωνάρι μου για καυγά*: ζητώ αφορμές να ανοίξω καυγά, είμαι φίλερις, προκαλώ· από τη συνήθεια των παλιών νταήδων να αφήνουν το ζωνάρι τους να κρέμεται, για να το πατήσει κάποιος και να βρουν αφορμή να κάνουν καυγά μαζί του.
… _κι ο Κοσμάς, μουτρωμένος, δε μιλιότανε. Γύριζε δω και κει, χασομέρης, με τα χέρια στις τσέπες, το ζουνάρι του λυμένο για καυγά, κι ο Νίκος τον πήρε απ’ το συσσίτιο, να μην πιάνεται_. [Ν. Κάσδαγλης, _Τα δόντια της μυλόπετρας_, σ. 127]​
Στα αγγλικά (από το λεξικό Κοραής):
_*He’s spoiling for a fight
He’s asking for it
He’s asking for trouble*_

Αλλά μου αρέσει πολύ, ως αντίστοιχη, η σπανιότερη έκφραση:
*He’s trailing his coat*

*trail one’s coat* deliberately provoke a quarrel or fight; the idea is of making it likely that someone will step on the trailing coat, providing reason for a quarrel.

Οι νταήδες σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση είναι οι Ιρλανδοί.

Παραδείγματα από βιβλία και ιστοσελίδες:

They are always on the alert for cause of annoyance, and almost reminds one of the Irishman at Donnybrook Fair, trailing his coat in the dirt and asking for somebody to tread on it, that he may have the pleasure of knocking that somebody down.
When he has taken a jar or two and is in the mood for trailing his coat, he will say whatever he judges will give the greatest offence.
In former times the Kurds were considered enemies of the government, and the officials in the feeble, helpless, incapable way in which Turkish administration is conducted, made a show of trying to protect their Armenian subjects from them. But under the present Sultan, such a pretence ceased. In the style of the pugnacious Irishman, trailing his coat through the village, and asking “if any gintleman would tread on the tail of it,” your Kurd stalked through an Armenian village glaring round to see if any one would venture to look at him, or if any one would be so insulting as not to be doing what the barbarian's momentary caprice chose to consider that the wretch ought to be doing.


----------



## sarant (Jan 30, 2010)

Α τι ωραίο, θα στο κλέψω οπωσδήποτε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Προσθήκη στα παραπάνω:

*He's looking for a fight*.

Οπτικοακουστικά, εδώ.


----------

